# Orange Beach Boat Show



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Today is the last day of the Orange Beach Boat Show! Nautic Star boats have some BIG rebates and boat show specials! Yamaha has the 5 year warranty promotion. and it's just a lot of fun to look at the latest models and all the boating and fishing stuff!:thumbup: Harbor View Marine! 850-453-3435


----------

